# Java Grafiken mit Rechnungen verknüpfen



## piccolo1123 (20. Dez 2014)

Liebes Forum ,
Ich möchte eine Art Rechner mit Design erstellen. Das Design möchte ich mit Visual Basic machen und die Rechnung mit Java. St das möglich, dass ich z.B eine ''Kästchen'' welches ich mit Vidual Basic erstellt habe, als Scanner zu benutzen und dann weiter zu rechnen. Ich möchte also beide Sprachen miteinander kombinieren.

Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger,
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Foxei (20. Dez 2014)

Ich bin jetzt kein experte was Virtual Baisc angeht aber kann Vitual Basic die Rechnungen nicht auch bzw kann Java dein Design nicht auch? Wieso kombinieren? Ist doch auch für den User schlechter denn er muss zwei Runtime Umgebungen besitzen.


----------



## piccolo1123 (20. Dez 2014)

Nun ja, zum einen ist es sehr leicht Grafiken in VB zu erstellen und außerdem kenne ich mich mit Java Graphics nicht so aus. Ist es aber mit Java möglich ein Fenster zu erstellen und die Textfelder als Scanner zu benutzten ?

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort Foxei


----------



## Foxei (20. Dez 2014)

Ja natürlich ist die in Java möglich  es gibt sogar 4 verschiedene Arten es gibt AWT, Swing SWT un Java FX wobei AWT überholt ist und SWT nicht von Java selber bereit gestellt wird. Also Bleiben noch Swing und JavaFX Swing ist einer vollständige libery für Desktop Applicationen wobei es hier allerdings Design nicht immer im Vordergrund steht. JavaFX ist gerade im kommen und wird nach Meinung vieler Swing bald ablösen allerdings ist die Libery noch nicht fertig. JavaFX ist einer Art der Frame Programierung die entweder im Browser oder in einem eigenen Fenster angezeigt werden kann und hier werden Designs und ähnliches via html und css gesetzt und den Programm Code in Java geschrieben. 
Das hier ist z.b. eine kleines Swing Programme das eine Kasse bzw einen Warenkorb Simuliert:


----------



## kaoZ (20. Dez 2014)

> Ist es aber mit Java möglich ein Fenster zu erstellen und die Textfelder als Scanner zu benutzten ?



Selbstverständlich, dies nennt man GUI oder UI also Grafische Benutzer Schnittstelle, diese lässt sich unter anderem mit SWING, JAVAFX oder AWT realisieren.

Welche du dann nutzen kannst du deine Logik mit Daten zu versorgen , ein JTextField unter Swing wäre dann z.B der Input für eine von dir angelegte Methode.

EDIT : Ich war zu langsam 


Anhand des Thread titels, hätte ich allerdings eher gedacht du möchtest das Ergebnis von Rechnungen mit einer Grafik oder einem Chart visualisieren , auch dies wäre unter Verwendung von z.B der Java2D API kein Problem


----------

